# English County Capitals



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*OAKHAM, CAPITAL OF RUTLAND*
*POPULATION : 9,975 (2001)*

R1036975 by italicist, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*HEREFORD, CAPITAL OF HEREFORDSHIRE*
*POPULATION : 58,900 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

The City Of Hereford by Pommysheilah, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*WORCESTER, CAPITAL OF WORCESTERSHIRE*
*POPULATION : 98,768 (2011)*

Six Spires and the Hills - Worcester, England by GFFW PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*WARWICK, CAPITAL OF WARWICKSHIRE*
*POPULATION : 30,114 (2011)*

AERIAL VIEW OF WARWICK CASTLE by Eddie Evans, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*NORTHAMPTON, CAPITAL OF NORTHAMPTONSHIRE*
*POPULATION : 212,500 (2011)*

Northampton Panorama from the Lift Tower by Keith Park, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*CAMBRIDGE, CAPITAL OF CAMBRIDGESHIRE*
*POPULATION : 122,700 (2011)*

Cambridge from the air by <KAT>, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*NORWICH, CAPITAL OF NORFOLK*
*POPULATION : 140,100 (2011)*

Norwich at night by sebauk, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*IPSWICH, CAPITAL OF SUFFOLK*
*POPULATION : 133,384 (2011)*

The ever changing quayside skyline - Ipswich by Pete Sturman, on Flickr​


----------

